# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Convert bytes to gigabytes

## mandg

I think that this may be more math related than anyhting but I have a colum that shows me a computers total physical memory. However this output is in terms of bytes- something like 2145374208.

Does anyone know the proper equation to convert this number into Gigabytes? So the above example would convert to something like 2.1Gb.

Thanks.

----------


## FrankBoston

A Kilobyte is 1024 bytes (KB)
A Megabyte is KB * KB  = 1,048,576
A Gigabtye is KB * KB * KB = about 1,070,000,000

----------


## Special-K

Well according to Wikipedia (yep I know) a gigabyte is 1,073,741,824 bytes.
So just divide the number you got by that amount, and use Format to reduce the amount of decimal places you want to display.

----------


## yacoubi

Hi,

 I think this *bytes converter* can be very usefull to you here is the link 
http://mon-ip.awardspace.com/converter.php

----------

